# What are good B450 MOBO for Ryzen 5 3600?



## Akruze (Oct 11, 2019)

For up to 100$.
Anything besides the Tomahawk and PRO-VDH.
I heard that ASRock are crap in general and that Gigabyte are kind of faulty.
How are Asus and other MSI MOBOs?

Edit:
For a new build.
Planning on buying the MOBO from a shop although not ruling out Amazon or Newegg.
No intentions on OC. 
I live in Israel and the verity is crap.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

Akruze said:


> For up to 100$.
> Anything besides the Tomahawk and PRO-VDH.
> I heard that ASRock are crap in general and that Gigabyte are kind of faulty.
> How are Asus and other MSI MOBOs?


Somebody did this. That could be your starting point. It seems like, as with all PC related brands, people have their more or less biased views on things so be prepared. This only evaluates power supply but list the possibilities, well not the newest MSI. I guess it it wasted on you to point out that if you buy cheap then....


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 11, 2019)

Depends on where you are from. Locally I can snag something decent, like Gigabyte B450 AORUS M in the ballpark of $90-95, and as far as I know that's the best bang for the buck. 
Another few notable low-budget candidates are AsRock B450 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 and Gigabyte B450 Gaming X. Both are full-size ATX, if you need more I/O.
Some X470 boards are also getting cheaper, but I haven't seen anything decent in this price range yet.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 11, 2019)

I have no issues with my b450 aorus elite.  Even updating the bios is painless


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

Updating your specs. seems at bit more troublesome....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Updating your specs. seems at bit more troublesome....


What you mean


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 11, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> What you mean


If you run a B450 with a 3600 then it fail to show in your spec. If you don't then your advice is misplaced.....


----------



## Akruze (Oct 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Somebody did this. That could be your starting point. It seems like, as with all PC related brands, people have their more or less biased views on things so be prepared. This only evaluates power supply but list the possibilities, well not the newest MSI. I guess it it wasted on you to point out that if you buy cheap then....


Thanks! I'll iterate over this list to whittle out options. 
I know that the opinions are biased but if something has a bad reputation its for a reason I guess


silentbogo said:


> Depends on where you are from. Locally I can snag something decent, like Gigabyte B450 AORUS M in the ballpark of $90-95, and as far as I know that's the best bang for the buck.
> Another few notable low-budget candidates are AsRock B450 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 and Gigabyte B450 Gaming X. Both are full-size ATX, if you need more I/O.
> Some X470 boards are also getting cheaper, but I haven't seen anything decent in this price range yet.


I live in Israel. I can try to compile a list of the selection we have here but it's mostly Gigabyte and Asus 
I'll look into those options, thanks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 11, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> If you run a B450 with a 3600 then it fail to show in your spec. If you don't then your advice is misplaced.....


I'm saying a gb board isn't as bad as ppl say.  Not once did I infer I had a 3600... He asked what a good 450 board was...

I mean you did post in the ryzen club so you KNOW I have a 2700... Lol at some ppl


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Oct 11, 2019)

if this is a new build a B450 Max board is needed as Ryzen 3000 need a bios update on B450 chipsets, alternatively any b450 board with USB bios write back will also work out of the box, asrock are actually one of the better board vendors for 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen boards, not sure where you heard they are "crap"


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 11, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> if this is a new build a B450 Max board is needed as Ryzen 3000 need a bios update on B450 chipsets, alternatively any b450 board with USB bios write back will also work out of the box, asrock are actually one of the better board vendors for 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen boards, not sure where you heard they are "crap"


One can ask a local pc shop to update bios, a MAX board isn't needed. I was reading another ryzen thread and it obky cost them $5 for the PC shop to put a ryzen 3000 compatible bios on the board.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Oct 11, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> One can ask a local pc shop to update bios, a MAX board isn't needed. I was reading another ryzen thread and it obky cost them $5 for the PC shop to put a ryzen 3000 compatible bios on the board.


This is true, and there are other variables but the jist of it is it needs a bios update, he could buy max, have a 1st or 2nd gen, buy max, buy a write back enabled mobo, either way b450 needs to be able to have a bios update, be max or have a 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen to hand beforehand..


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 11, 2019)

Akruze said:


> For up to 100$.
> Anything besides the Tomahawk and PRO-VDH.
> I heard that ASRock are crap in general and that Gigabyte are kind of faulty.
> How are Asus and other MSI MOBOs?



Not sure what is available in Israel for purchase, but from choosing MSI or Asus, best to get an Asus board.

I have 2 B450 boards both have run a 2700X, but one of the two is significantly better.
Asus Strix B450-I Gaming
Asus B450M-A. (run of the mill meh board)
By far the B450-I gaming board is better. Tons of options, built in wifi and bluetooth. OCs very well.
These are the only 2 B450 boards I've experienced, and both are mATX so if you need more than one PCI-E slot, these boards are not for you.

Also, if you purchase a used board, please be sure the seller updates the bios to the latest version to be sure support for your 3600 processor.
Generally, when purchasing new, the bios will be up to date for supported latest gen processors, but will not be at the newest latest bios.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Oct 11, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> when purchasing new, the bios will be up to date for supported latest gen processors, but will not be at the newest latest bios


Huh? hardly any retailer supplying new boards will do this, they come as stock from the mfr, if there is a newer revision from the factory it might have a newer bios sure but retailers dont tend to update the bios


----------



## Akruze (Oct 11, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> if this is a new build a B450 Max board is needed as Ryzen 3000 need a bios update on B450 chipsets, alternatively any b450 board with USB bios write back will also work out of the box, asrock are actually one of the better board vendors for 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen boards, not sure where you heard they are "crap"


It is a new build. Isn't Max only msi? 
Anyway, as @AlienIsGOD pointed out its less important to me for it to be flashed out of the box, I'd rather pay a bit more at the shop and let them do it. 
Regarding the ASRock thing, it was on reddit's BAPC discord channel. 
I'm not really educated with whos and what's good and not so I usually belive opinion on forums like this and reddit


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 11, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Huh? hardly any retailer supplying new boards will do this, they come as stock from the mfr, if there is a newer revision from the factory it might have a newer bios sure but retailers dont tend to update the bios



Never had an issue yet, but I shop generally from newegg. Almost any board this many months after new cpus are released the bios is updated to support. (yes by manufacturer)

I could be wrong for sure, but generally this is how it's worked... at least for me. Just exclaiming by experience. (I've built more than a single system in my Ryzen adventure time....)


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Oct 11, 2019)

Akruze said:


> It is a new build. Isn't Max only msi?
> Anyway, as @AlienIsGOD pointed out its less important to me for it to be flashed out of the box, I'd rather pay a bit more at the shop and let them do it.
> Regarding the ASRock thing, it was on reddit's BAPC discord channel.
> I'm not really educated with whos and what's good and not so I usually belive opinion on forums like this and reddit


Well if you have a shop who is willing to do that for you for a low price that's a plus, though you didnt specify that in your original post, I was merely pointing out the issues you face building a new 3600 build with a B450 motherboard. Asrock are not crap in general though, they had some solid boards for 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen and better than a lot of the competition regarding VRMs


----------



## Akruze (Oct 11, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Not sure what is available in Israel for purchase, but from choosing MSI or Asus, best to get an Asus board.
> 
> I have 2 B450 boards both have run a 2700X, but one of the two is significantly better.
> Asus Strix B450-I Gaming
> ...


That's reassuring about Asus! I'll look more at their boards now. Although I don't need WiFi or Bluetooth nor do I intent on overclocking anything. 
I'm definitely not going to buy used parts. I find it hard to trust sellers that everything is good. 



MrPotatoHead said:


> Well if you have a shop who is willing to do that for you for a low price that's a plus, though you didnt specify that in your original post, I was merely pointing out the issues you face building a new 3600 build with a B450 motherboard. Asrock are not crap in general though, they had some solid boards for 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen and better than a lot of the competition regarding VRMs


True, my fault. I'll edit the post and add that I don't intend on doing OC. 
Well that's good to hear. Are there specific models of the b450 you can recommend for 3600?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 11, 2019)

Akruze said:


> That's reassuring about Asus! I'll look more at their boards now. Although I don't need WiFi or Bluetooth nor do I intent on overclocking anything.
> I'm definitely not going to buy used parts. I find it hard to trust sellers that everything is good.
> 
> 
> ...



It won't matter. The Ryzen series processors overclock themselves. It's litterally plug and play, manual overclocking is about dead.


----------



## refillable (Oct 12, 2019)

The only good B450 line up is from MSI. This doesn't apply to other chipsets. They have the best CPU VRMs on the market and the rest falls way behind.

In the lower end, you have the Gaming Plus. The Tomahawk takes the crown for best mid-range boards. Going up a step you have the Gaming Pro Carbon. I have the Gaming Plus non-Max, with the updated BIOS. Beware that it's a bit buggy. Though, every B450 boards are buggy with Ryzen 3000 CPUs anyway.

Asrock and Gigabyte are not crap. Gigabyte makes the best high-end X570 boards. FYI, the Asrock B450 Pro 4 is the only comparable board to MSI's B450 line up on the same price.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 12, 2019)

I can vouch for the MSI B450 Tomahawk paired with a Ryzen 5 3600. It's been an excellent board for me. Although you want the B450 Tomahawk MAX unless a text based interface doesn't bother you.


----------



## Akruze (Oct 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I can vouch for the MSI B450 Tomahawk paired with a Ryzen 5 3600. It's been an excellent board for me. Although you want the B450 Tomahawk MAX unless a text based interface doesn't bother you.


It's simply not sold by any retailer in Israel unfortunately.. I do really want this MOBO but I'm afraid to order a MOBO online. Also, I add 40$ for shipment and taxes



refillable said:


> The only good B450 line up is from MSI. This doesn't apply to other chipsets. They have the best CPU VRMs on the market and the rest falls way behind.
> 
> In the lower end, you have the Gaming Plus. The Tomahawk takes the crown for best mid-range boards. Going up a step you have the Gaming Pro Carbon. I have the Gaming Plus non-Max, with the updated BIOS. Beware that it's a bit buggy. Though, every B450 boards are buggy with Ryzen 3000 CPUs anyway.
> 
> Asrock and Gigabyte are not crap. Gigabyte makes the best high-end X570 boards. FYI, the Asrock B450 Pro 4 is the only comparable board to MSI's B450 line up on the same price.


Really?? Didn't know msi were that good. 
I think that specific module is sold around here so that's good to hear. 
Thanks!


----------



## refillable (Oct 12, 2019)

Only for B450. For X570 it's a whole different story. MSI is generally the worst there.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a AsRock 450M pro4 so I can vouch for it. I can OC an 8 core 1700X to 4Ghz just fine on it, it's pretty solid.

A 3600 isn't a particularly demanding CPU so you'll probably fine with whatever you choose.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 12, 2019)

VRM wise the 3600 is not going to be a problem at all...

A couple of my friends have had trouble with MSI B450 BIOSes though (post by one of them: https://forums.thefpsreview.com/threads/editorial-are-socket-amd-bioss-too-fat.525/page-2#post-2988)

I haven't really had much trouble with my Asus X470 prime pro, but it's definitely no memory OCing champion (at least as far as timings are concerned) and has doesn't like me plugging in timings on my rev E kit without first applying XMP profile and rebooting.


----------



## Akruze (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for the spreadsheet msthenholm.

I appreciate this thread...I'm also in the market for a B450 motherboard.  I've got an extra Ryzen 3 2200g that I want to put to good use.  Currently trying to find a board for it...or use my current board and get a new board for my Ryzen 5 2600(Can't decide).

I've had good luck with my current Asrock motherboard.  Dare I say...it's perfect.   Gigabyte? I didn't have good luck with Gigabyte.  I tried one of their mini-itx boards and returned it.  Loud chipset whine.   As far as MSI goes, I'm not familiar with the current MSI boards.  Although...that is precisely what I've been looking at.

This board in particular.

MSI B450 Gaming PRO Carbon AC

It's a little more than I'd like to spend though...especially with a chip that costs 1/2 the price of the board.

At that premum of a price...I think ShrimpBrime is correct.  Better start looking at Asus.  At least that's what I'm going to be doing tonight.

Best,

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  I've decided to go with this board...

ASUS ROG Strix B450-F Gaming Motherboard

I'm going to put my Ryzen 5 2600 in this new Asus motherboard...and the Ryzen 3 2200g in the old Asrock.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 13, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> Thanks for the spreadsheet msthenholm.
> 
> I appreciate this thread...I'm also in the market for a B450 motherboard.  I've got an extra Ryzen 3 2200g that I want to put to good use.  Currently trying to find a board for it...or use my current board and get a new board for my Ryzen 5 2600(Can't decide).
> 
> ...



I do recommend getting ROG if you can afford it. Very nice boards. 
Have a quick read, get familiar with the general designs and layouts, among purpose of use. 








						ASUS Launches AMD B450 Series Motherboards
					

ASUS today announced that the ROG Strix, Prime and TUF Gaming series motherboards built on the AMD B450 chipset and supporting the latest AMD Ryzen processors are now available. AMD's Ryzen platform offers an incredible desktop compute experience with multithreaded horsepower plus accessible...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## holyprof (Oct 13, 2019)

I have MSI X470 Gaming Plus. The motherboard is high quality and well built. However, the BIOS is far from the best ones I've seen and the updates are slow. Applying BIOS updates is painful and quirky. The MSI B450 boards got updates a bit earlier and aren't bad.
I bought parts and built a Ryzen 2600 PC for my brother using the Gigabyte B450M DS3H and it's working flawlessy. BIOS updates are frequent and easy to install (unlike MSI). Low quality Gigabyte boards is a false rumour just because they built *one* high-end motherboard series with same VRM as midrange one. Just do your research to find out if the selected motherboard is one of those or not.



refillable said:


> The only good B450 line up is from MSI. This doesn't apply to other chipsets. They have the best CPU VRMs on the market and the rest falls way behind.
> 
> In the lower end, you have the Gaming Plus. The Tomahawk takes the crown for best mid-range boards. Going up a step you have the Gaming Pro Carbon. I have the Gaming Plus non-Max, with the updated BIOS. Beware that it's a bit buggy. Though, every B450 boards are buggy with Ryzen 3000 CPUs anyway.
> 
> Asrock and Gigabyte are not crap. Gigabyte makes the best high-end X570 boards. FYI, the Asrock B450 Pro 4 is the only comparable board to MSI's B450 line up on the same price.


I had similar experience with my MSI X470 Gaming Plus (non-Max):

The motherboard itself is top-notch (for the price);
the BIOS is OK (bugs, feature-wise and ease of use);
BIOS updates from MSI and applying them need lots of patience (and luck).


----------



## silkstone (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm currently deciding between an AsRock B450M - Pro4-F Vs. B450M Steel Legend as my current Gigabyte X370 has big problems running the 3600 (Boost does not work at all)
Both seem like solid boards, and I'm erring towards the Pro4-F as it seems to be able to handle more powerful chips despite it being only 3x2 Phase vs. the 4-true phases of the steel legend.


----------



## refillable (Oct 13, 2019)

silkstone said:


> I'm currently deciding between an AsRock B450M - Pro4-F Vs. B450M Steel Legend as my current Gigabyte X370 has big problems running the 3600 (Boost does not work at all)
> Both seem like solid boards, and I'm erring towards the Pro4-F as it seems to be able to handle more powerful chips despite it being only 3x2 Phase vs. the 4-true phases of the steel legend.



These number-of-phase arguments are getting a bit pretentious nowadays. A more efficient VRM design + good heatsinks trample number of true phases any time of the day. With Steel Legend's heatsinks Asrock went for bling bling instead of functionality as they did with the Pro 4.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 13, 2019)

refillable said:


> These number-of-phase arguments are getting a bit pretentious nowadays. A more efficient VRM design + good heatsinks trample number of true phases any time of the day. With Steel Legend's heatsinks Asrock went for bling bling instead of functionality as they did with the Pro 4.



Yeah. But it's hard to tell good vs. bad design 
I came across the MSI Mortar Max, that I may get instead. It seems to have good reviews


----------



## bug (Oct 13, 2019)

With B550 just around the corner, this has to be the worst possible time to buy a B450 board. Even if good B550 boards end in the $130-150 range, they should still push down the prices for B450 a little.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 13, 2019)

Does the B550 actually bring much over the B450?


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 13, 2019)

Integrated 3000 series support, and maybe some AMD recommendations to run the 3950X without problems?


----------



## silkstone (Oct 14, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Integrated 3000 series support, and maybe some AMD recommendations to run the 3950X without problems?



The board I am looking at, Mortar Max also has 3000 support out of the box. From reading, the only thing that looks interesting about B550 for me is the extra SATA channels, however, it'd be upto board manufacturers to add additional ports, and I can always get a SATA card when I want to upgrade my NAS past 4 HDDs.


----------



## bug (Oct 14, 2019)

silkstone said:


> Does the B550 actually bring much over the B450?


PCIe 3.0 over PCIe 2.0 between the CPU and the chipset at the very least.


----------



## dmdougherty (Oct 14, 2019)

B450 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.
					

AMD B450 AORUS Motherboard with Hybrid Digital PWM, Dual M.2 with One Thermal Guard, RGB FUSION 2.0, GIGABYTE Gaming LAN with Bandwidth Management, CEC 2019...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Thats mine under $100 and works like a dream has everything I need.


----------



## Akruze (Oct 14, 2019)

What MOBO would be compatible with this memory? 





						Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 X 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4-28800) C18 1.35V Desktop Memory - Black at Amazon.com
					

Buy Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 X 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4-28800) C18 1.35V Desktop Memory - Black: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




MSI Tomahawk 
MSI PRO-VDH 
ASRock Steel Legend
MSI B450 Gaming Plus ATX


----------



## refillable (Oct 14, 2019)

Akruze said:


> What MOBO would be compatible with this memory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the above, but I don't recommend the PRO-VDH nor the Steel Legend.


----------



## Akruze (Oct 14, 2019)

refillable said:


> All of the above, but I don't recommend the PRO-VDH nor the Steel Legend.


Why? I saw a lot of recommendations on reddit on the pro vdh


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2019)

refillable said:


> All of the above, but I don't recommend the PRO-VDH nor the Steel Legend.


Would be more helpful / informative if you stated why rather than just say what I quoted


----------



## refillable (Oct 14, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Why? I saw a lot of recommendations on reddit on the pro vdh



Hmm, Sorry. I must had been doing something else in parallel. The Pro VDH is actually a decent motherboard, but it's the worst out of all good MSI's B450 (the pro-m2 is too low to be considered) except boards and doesn't have new features. For the same price, the B450M Pro 4 offers you with RGB, USB type-C, double M.2 slot, and doesn't look too bare bones aesthetically (personal opinion). Going either way would be fine if you don't care about any of these (it was my personal opinion anyway) and when it comes to CPU VRM, the MSI is slightly better but not by much. For the Steel Legend though, I don't recommend it just because you have flat out better MSI options out there.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 14, 2019)

I have an Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming MB with a 3700x (I upgraded from a 2600) and I am very happy with it.
From what I have heard this MB is now shipping with a BIOS that will allow you to use a 3000 Series CPU out of the box.
So as long as the MB Box has the Ryzen 3000 Desktop Ready Sticker, it will work with a 3600 out of the box.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2019)

dmdougherty said:


> B450 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.
> 
> 
> AMD B450 AORUS Motherboard with Hybrid Digital PWM, Dual M.2 with One Thermal Guard, RGB FUSION 2.0, GIGABYTE Gaming LAN with Bandwidth Management, CEC 2019...
> ...



Indeed, I run this as well with a 2700.  One of my deciding factors was dual m.2 slots.  I only have a slight 3.6ghz o/c on all cores but the board handles it well


----------



## silkstone (Oct 15, 2019)

I got an MSI Mortar Max to replace my Gigabyte AX370M-DS3H in anticipation of getting better boost clocks.
Unfortunately, it boosts exactly the same, an all core boost of 3.925 on a R5 3600, hopefully though, I won't see the crashes that I was seeing on my gigabyte board.

If I do, then I think it need to replace the CPU


----------



## Akruze (Oct 15, 2019)

refillable said:


> Hmm, Sorry. I must had been doing something else in parallel. The Pro VDH is actually a decent motherboard, but it's the worst out of all good MSI's B450 (the pro-m2 is too low to be considered) except boards and doesn't have new features. For the same price, the B450M Pro 4 offers you with RGB, USB type-C, double M.2 slot, and doesn't look too bare bones aesthetically (personal opinion). Going either way would be fine if you don't care about any of these (it was my personal opinion anyway) and when it comes to CPU VRM, the MSI is slightly better but not by much. For the Steel Legend though, I don't recommend it just because you have flat out better MSI options out there.


Thanks for the explanation! I think if I'll find it in a good price I'll takw the Pro4. Although I'll wait for the B550 release and see what's up


NoJuan999 said:


> I have an Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming MB with a 3700x (I upgraded from a 2600) and I am very happy with it.
> From what I have heard this MB is now shipping with a BIOS that will allow you to use a 3000 Series CPU out of the box.
> So as long as the MB Box has the Ryzen 3000 Desktop Ready Sticker, it will work with a 3600 out of the box.


Thanks for the tip! I saw a lot of shops sell this MOBO and wasn't sure its worth anything 


silkstone said:


> I got an MSI Mortar Max to replace my Gigabyte AX370M-DS3H in anticipation of getting better boost clocks.
> Unfortunately, it boosts exactly the same, an all core boost of 3.925 on a R5 3600, hopefully though, I won't see the crashes that I was seeing on my gigabyte board.
> 
> If I do, then I think it need to replace the CPU


Shane.. It seema quite popular here so it was also an option


----------



## silkstone (Oct 15, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I think if I'll find it in a good price I'll takw the Pro4. Although I'll wait for the B550 release and see what's up
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I saw a lot of shops sell this MOBO and wasn't sure its worth anything
> 
> Shane.. It seema quite popular here so it was also an option



It's still a really good board. It boosts close to 4Ghz on all core, and gets to 4.15 on a single core. From what I've been reading, that seems pretty common for the 3600. The boost is pretty much the same as the Gigabyte board I have. However, the gigabyte board kept crashing 2-3 times a day. This has been good since this morning, but I need to test it for longer.
The board should support a more powerful CPU when it comes time to upgrade too. It's job is a HTPC/Media Server so there's no need for the latest & greatest tech. It was a platform upgrade from a i7 980x, which did it's job well, but was a power hog.


----------



## jbuchholz83 (Oct 15, 2019)

B450 MSI Gaming Carbon Pro A/C. got mine built last weekend and it has a sticker "Ryzen 3000" ready and it's worked well so far.


----------

